# Cambo Lens Adapter for Fuji GFX50s and Canon EF Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2017)

```
<p>Cambo announces a new lens adapter to fit Canon lenses to the Fujifilm GFX50s.</p>
<p>The CA-GFX will be the third Canon lens adapter that Cambo have manufactured and marketed for camera movement. Having successfully adapted Canon lenses to the Cambo ACTUS (ACB-CA) and more recently the WIDE series camera (WRES-CA.) It was a natural transition to manufacture the adapter as it gives many photographers the option of using their existing lenses with the latest mirrorless, large sensor, Fujifilm GFX50s (CA-GFX.</p>
<p><strong>Cambo CA-GFX Adapter</strong>

The CA-GFX adapter fits directly to the bayonet of the GFX camera body and the lens aperture is controlled electronically when dialling in the required f-stop. As there is no direct connection between lens and body, there is no data received; aperture, auto-focus or EXIF, from the lens.</p>
<p><strong>Why make this lens adapter?</strong>

The Fujifilm GFX50s sensor measures 33x44mm and Canon lenses such as the 17mm T-SE and 24mm T-SE have very large image circles, they will cover the sensor size and will enable the photographer to apply movement.</p>
<p><strong>Cambo CA-GFX Adapter</strong>

The CA-GFX (Product code: 99070301) is available from your local dealer.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 26, 2017)

A better solution is for Fuji to make more native lenses available. How many are going to buy a large sensor camera and then crop to a small image circle?


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 26, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Fujifilm GFX50s sensor measures 33x44mm and Canon lenses such as the 17mm T-SE and 24mm T-SE have very large image circles, they will cover the sensor size and will enable the photographer to apply movement.</p>
> <p><strong>Cambo CA-GFX Adapter</strong>



Very little movement on a 33x44 I'd have thought.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 27, 2017)

I'll be looking into this Monday morning...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 27, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The Fujifilm GFX50s sensor measures 33x44mm and Canon lenses such as the 17mm T-SE and 24mm T-SE have very large image circles, they will cover the sensor size and will enable the photographer to apply movement.</p>
> ...



The two newest TS-E's have an image circle of 67.2mm, so a 33x44mm would have a max diagonal shift of 6mm. Almost all EF lenses have a much more modest image circle that barely covers the 43.2 mm diameter needed for the 24x36 sensor, way short of the 55mm needed for the GFX 50.

Unless you are a heavy TS-E 17 or TS-E 24 MkII user this has very limited application.


----------



## retroreflection (Mar 27, 2017)

There are images online showing GFX images taken with adapted Nikon mount lenses, like a 105 and an Otus. There is obvious vignetting in the corners, but no worse than some heavy handed editing. Should Canon be that much different?
There are also a large number of adaptors for the obvious medium and large format lenses. A camera system with just three lenses is pretty dismal, but Fuji seems to have bought some time with their own and third party adapters. Rapid delivery of adapters suggests cooperation with the third party companies. Probably wise to do that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 27, 2017)

retroreflection said:


> There are images online showing GFX images taken with adapted Nikon mount lenses, like a 105 and an Otus. There is obvious vignetting in the corners, but no worse than some heavy handed editing. Should Canon be that much different?



Probably not. Kinda farcical though, paying for a bigger sensor then buying an adapter to vignette the portion over a 135 format sensor anyway!


----------



## padam (Mar 27, 2017)

For instance, the EF 40/2.8 STM pancake is small, cheap and easily covers this sensor.

The 11-24/4 also works when the hood does not intrude into the image or can be modified to fit (but probably not good in the corners)


----------



## NorbR (Mar 27, 2017)

And it only costs $1200 ... :


----------

